# Pen and paper v's the computer



## Dave Watson (Jan 28, 2014)

As some of you know, I'm doing some research into technology and the effects on creative writing. I recently interviewed a poet who said that using a pen and paper was an essential part of their creative process, and that they never composed directly onto the computer. I just wondered if that's the same for anyone on here? Personally, I think there is something to be said for using manual writing to get ideas and rough drafts down, something strangely satisfying about seeing the ink appear on a blank page.


----------



## Gavrushka (Jan 28, 2014)

I started with pen and paper, and would type it up every few days. I've hundreds of reporter's notepads stuffed full of thoughts... I was convinced that creative had to manifest physically, rather than on a screen, via a keyboard.

For me, it turned out to be time-consuming hogwash. - The truth was it _felt_ creative to write that way, but it added nothing more than that... With hindsight, perhaps that feeling helped me write when I was not as resilient or committed as I now am.

I have a notepad and pen with me at all times, and that is for writing ideas that I'm not able to expand upon immediately. - That, I suppose, will never change. - Writing is now a routine for me, and involves typing my imagination onto an electronic screen. It has not harmed my creativity at all.

The author of Angelology and Angelopolis, Danielle Trussoni, recently switched back to notebooks, and swore blind that she would never return to typing directly into a word processor again. - I think sometimes we change our technique when we're looking to solve a problem, or pacify ourselves with an excuse... Creativity is something of the mind, not the fingers, the pen or the keyboard.


*edit* - I would imagine Danielle Trussoni would be amenable to a short interview / respond to an email, if you want her more detailed thoughts as to why she made the swap back to pen and paper... Off the record, I think she'd struggled a bit after Angelology, and was tinkering / floundering... What I am saying is that you may receive excuses rather than answers from some people!


----------



## Sam (Jan 28, 2014)

It's coming from your brain. Whether you type it, hand-write it, or summon an ancient demon to write it in blood while you dictate -- none of it matters a damn because it's coming from the same place. You don't suddenly get a burst of brain juice because you lift a pen and notepad. If anything, I find writing on a page, to be later typed onto a word processor, an exercise in counter-productiveness.


----------



## Dave Watson (Jan 28, 2014)

Cheers Gavrushka! Think I might just drop her a wee tweet. Hopefully she'll respond in time as my dissertation's due on Friday!


----------



## Blade (Jan 28, 2014)

Presently I use pencil and paper and transfer a near final draft through the keyboard as what I hope is finished product. I see Sam's point about the copying being counter-productive but as I type with two fingers I am simply faster and more adept with that method at this point. I hope eventually to be able to 'finish' pieces in my head more completely and then just generally use the keyboard. 

I think it also depends on what sort of material you are writing. For shorter stuff the paper is easy to organize, very portable and not as prone to squalor as longer works might be. If you have something like a poem or song on one side of a page it is excellent for editing at a moments notice.


----------



## stevesh (Jan 28, 2014)

I create directly on the keyboard, mainly because my penmanship is so bad even I can't read it.


----------



## PiP (Jan 28, 2014)

Dave Watson said:


> As some of you know, I'm doing some research into technology and the effects on creative writing. I recently interviewed a poet who said that using a pen and paper was an essential part of their creative process, and that they never composed directly onto the computer.



I write poetry and agree with their comment. For me, the creative process when writing poetry is different to prose. The way my ideas and thoughts translate through the flow of the ink is somehow different to punching out words on a keyboard. Location and ambience, also plays a significant part in the creative process.  In a recent assignment we were asked to submit a poem illustrating how it evolved from the original draft. To be honest, I found sitting hunched over my computer created some sort of mental block, so I reverted to pen and paper. Strange as it may seem, my preferred method of writing short stories etc is directly to the PC and it _doesn't_ inhibit the creative process. Now work that one out  Maybe we need the input of some more poets….


----------



## popsprocket (Jan 28, 2014)

It's a curious thing actually. I find it easier to write down ideas coherently when I'm doing it with pen and paper, but I compose actual prose directly on the computer. It comes down to a few things, really. First is that my fingers can type fast enough to keep up with my brain. The second is that in the past I've broken both my thumb and wrist on my writing hand, so hand writing for more than a few minutes is a painful exercise. The third is that hand writing then typing lengthy bits of prose is a lot of double handling, and I'm not a fan of doing things inefficiently.

So, yeah. My ideas and notes are handwritten. That includes snippets of scenes and dialogue that I'd like to use, but rarely more than a few hundred words.

The rest is all achieved with a keyboard.


----------



## Blade (Jan 28, 2014)

stevesh said:


> I create directly on the keyboard, mainly because my penmanship is so bad even I can't read it.


You could learn then tell everyone it is encrypted. :beaten:


pigletinportugal said:


> I write poetry and agree with their comment. For me, the creative process when writing poetry is different to prose. The way my ideas and thoughts translate through the flow of the ink is somehow different to punching out words on a keyboard..


I think the pen/pencil on paper is actually the preferred method for poetry and song writing because it is, for lack of a better word, more plastic. You have the whole work on one side of a piece of paper and can erase, modify and move stuff to your heart's content and still have a presentable form at the end of the day. I realize I cannot type but I do not believe you can attain that sort of intimacy with a keyboard and screen. If you can develop a final expression in your head it is appropriate to just bang it out but to actually work on something paper is the best bet.


----------



## Jeko (Jan 28, 2014)

I write better when writing at a steady pace; typing makes me get carried away with things.


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Jan 28, 2014)

I type a LOT faster than I write.  When things are flowing, I want a scene written as quickly as possible, so I can keep that flow.  A pen would just hinder me.


----------



## Terry D (Jan 28, 2014)

There is a physiological link between handwriting and the brain which does not exist when typing. This link has been proven to improve memory and speed learning. I never seen a study which makes the same connection to imagination and creativity, but it wouldn't surprise me to find that it exists. So, if someone tells me they feel more creative when writing by hand I believe them. It doesn't seem to work that way for me. My handwriting is terrible (there is a gene which affects handwriting and I blame that :-k) and when I'm trying to keep up with the flow of my thoughts it gets even worse. I can type nearly as fast as I can write longhand, so it is far easier for me to simply use a keyboard. I do keep ideas and notes by hand, and I do my outlining -as scant as it is - by hand also.

I am also a terrible speller (is there a gene for that too?) so using a word processor helps with that. In fact, it's actually improved my spelling by repeatedly correcting me.


----------



## khanover (Jan 28, 2014)

I have a unique situation, I mainly write at work (I am a 911 dispatcher) . I am fortunate enough to have a lot of down time in my job and we can do things to occupy our time (i.e. reading, writing, etc). That being said I can't type at work unless I do it on my work computer-which is difficult due to my job and needing to keep certain screens up. So I write pages in my notebook at work and I then when I get home at night I put them on my computer. I find this beneficial because it allows me to re-read my days work and make changes, so I am editing as I am going. I am now at the point where I cannot start writing on a computer, even when I write on my days off. I carry my notebook in my purse and find it convenient that I can write anywhere.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jan 28, 2014)

Doesn't paper wrap computer and scissors cut power cable?


----------



## Kyle R (Jan 28, 2014)

Gamer_2k4 said:


> I type a LOT faster than I write.  When things are flowing, I want a scene written as quickly as possible, so I can keep that flow.  A pen would just hinder me.



I'm the same way.

I have, however, seen this used as an argument _against_ typing (at least when drafting) by those who prefer writing longhand. They say that the speed with which we can type, as well as delete, can make it too easy to self-edit.

With pen and paper (or pencil), the mere fact that it takes so long to write can be used as a discouragement against self-editing. You just keep writing and you force yourself to be happy with what you've written--else you'll be forced to spend even _more_ time scratching out whole paragraphs and rewriting them by hand.

There's a high-technology way around that, though! There is a free program out there that can disable your backspace/delete keys while writing, so self-editing would be impossible.


----------



## Morkonan (Jan 28, 2014)

Dave Watson said:


> ... Personally, I think there is something to be said for using manual writing to get ideas and rough drafts down, something strangely satisfying about seeing the ink appear on a blank page.



I use a pen and paper to make notes and to draft out ideas and such. But, I use a computer to write everything else. One reason I rely on a computer is because I can type much faster than I can write. Another reason is that I sometimes can't read my own writing.... That can be frustrating, especially when I've jotted down some great lines or dialogue and then can't make out what it was I actually wrote. (Seriously, my hand-writing should be studied by some obscure scientific profession somewhere...)


----------



## Nickleby (Jan 28, 2014)

Terry D said:


> There is a physiological link between handwriting and the brain which does not exist when typing. This link has been proven to improve memory and speed learning. I never seen a study which makes the same connection to imagination and creativity, but it wouldn't surprise me to find that it exists. So, if someone tells me they feel more creative when writing by hand I believe them....



I am not a bit surprised to learn this. There is a difference between what I write on paper and what I type on a computer. Even the words to describe the actions are different.

Another thing you get from paper is a permanent backup. I've been using computers for, well, about as long as there have been computers for civilians to use, and I know how volatile their memories are. It's getting better, but I can't accept the potential loss of work.


----------



## Kyle R (Jan 28, 2014)

It's also been shown that using your non-dominant hand increases creativity. You can apply this to writing left-handed (if you're right-handed) or vice versa. Or, simply... typing! Which uses both hands.


----------



## patskywriter (Jan 28, 2014)

I wouldn't mind having my computer "take dictation." I think there's software for that, but I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## blazeofglory (Jan 28, 2014)

I do not write with pend and paper though I feel nostalgia about it. I used to write using pen and paper in my childhood when there was no computer in my part of the world but now I am so much accustomed with the computer and I almost find it unthinkable using paper and pen. Writing on the computer screen is easier and faster since I can easily use dictionary and other writing devices and of course I want to make proper use of what technology has in store for us. Of course I can write faster too using my computer screen though I type slow but it is more convenient.


----------



## Foxface (Jan 28, 2014)

I type because

a) it flows easily and quickly for me

and b) I have very bad carpal tunnel. Had the surgery but writing too much is very painful

but mostly a

Foxface


----------



## Pluralized (Jan 28, 2014)

patskywriter said:


> I wouldn't mind having my computer "take dictation." I think there's software for that, but I haven't seen it yet.



It's built in to OSX (Mac) and the mobile Apple devices (iOS). I have a hot key on the MacBook that I press and I can speak right into the word processor. Not that it's all that accurate, but there's an app called Dragon for the smartphone which does the trick nicely. It takes a few sessions, then learns your dialect and becomes quite intuitive. I don't like to talk nor hear my voice, so I stick to typing... but it's cool nonetheless. 

Never been much with hand-writing for volume. I do find interesting things pour from the pen, but my brain moves so much more quickly than my hand, it's frustrating at best. Plus, I learned to letter in all caps for my work with engineering/architectural drafting so that slows me down too. Can type like mad though!


----------



## Staff Deployment (Jan 29, 2014)

Sam said:


> summon an ancient demon to write it in blood while you dictate



I've done that a few times for my "_Erotic Harry Potter Fanfiction Lovingly Composed in Iambic Pentameter_" criterion collection.

_Forsooth did Malfoy draw his wand. "My god," said Ron. "I thought you were a blonde."_


----------



## gr8writer (Jan 29, 2014)

For me, the computer is better because I cannot pen my words as quickly as I think them but I type fairly fast so nothing is lost when I am typing. Also, it is easier for me to erase something I have written and change it when using the computer.


----------



## Morkonan (Jan 29, 2014)

Staff Deployment said:


> I've done that a few times for my "_Erotic Harry Potter Fanfiction Lovingly Composed in Iambic Pentameter_" criterion collection.
> 
> _Forsooth did Malfoy draw his wand. "My god," said Ron. "I thought you were a blonde."_



If you've got an audiobook with Emma Watson reading... I'd pay money for it. (Can't stand the series, love Emma.  )


----------



## Newman (Jan 30, 2014)

Dave Watson said:


> As some of you know, I'm doing some research into technology and the effects on creative writing. I recently interviewed a poet who said that using a pen and paper was an essential part of their creative process, and that they never composed directly onto the computer. I just wondered if that's the same for anyone on here? Personally, I think there is something to be said for using manual writing to get ideas and rough drafts down, something strangely satisfying about seeing the ink appear on a blank page.



I use an iPhone app. I can write anywhere, anytime. It's fabulous.


----------



## Justin Rocket (Jan 30, 2014)

For me, I *feel* more creative when I use pen and paper (and because I *feel* more creative, it is easier to write longer).  But, I prefer to edit on the computer.


----------



## Justin Rocket (Jan 30, 2014)

Staff Deployment said:


> I've done that a few times for my "_Erotic Harry Potter Fanfiction Lovingly Composed in Iambic Pentameter_" criterion collection.
> 
> _Forsooth did Malfoy draw his wand. "My god," said Ron. "I thought you were a blonde."_



You've got to give me the True Name of the demon you used.  My demon keeps giving me "Ode to two girls and a cup".


----------



## Jeko (Jan 30, 2014)

> For me, I *feel* more creative when I use pen and paper (and because I *feel* more creative, it is easier to write longer). But, I prefer to edit on the computer.



Likewise; I couldn't imagine editing my drafts on paper. I have to type them up once I reach that stage.


----------



## Staff Deployment (Jan 30, 2014)

Justin Rocket said:


> the True Name of the demon



Ask for Vo'odf'nopmuedox'sow. He appears to all who can pronounce his name.


----------



## tabasco5 (Jan 30, 2014)

I write all my first drafts by hand in a spiral bound college-rule notebook.  I tend to write slower and think more clearly when I am not staring at a computer screen, and the pen and paper help both of these.  I can search and edit much easier, and just like the feel of it in general.  After the first draft is written by hand I type it out on a NEO word processor.  I have found that this second step works similar to a second draft, though not completely.  It is like draft 1.2.  After it is in the NEO, which is often quite time consuming since I try and edit the grammar and punctuation in that step, I upload it into a Word document on the laptop.  From that point it sits from a week to a month to a year until I am ready to re-address the story.  I do as much editing as I can on the computer, then print out the document and do a hard copy edit.  Those edits go back in Word and the story at that point is pretty much done.


----------



## The Tourist (Jan 31, 2014)

As much as I loathe "cyber" anything and the geeks that use it, I see two distinct advantages.  One use is for sequential port fuel injection, and the second is in creative writing.

I type very fast, almost as fast as I can think of the correct word.  But I also like the ability to go back in a few days and do re-writes and corrections instantly and seamlessly.

Since I also detest Chinese hackers, power outages, exploding CPUs, marinara, cheap knives, heartless redheads, cell phones, "Euro" anything, cheap non-Wisconsin cheese, the Chicago Bears, Lucas electrics, idiots who say "Eye-talian," drunken townies, and the small demographic I refer to as "99% of the oxygen wasting quasi-humans I meet," I also back-up numerous copies of the things I write both in the computer and on flash-drives.


----------



## Shari Sakurai (Jan 31, 2014)

I always use the computer as I like to be able to go back and change things easily. I always carry a pen and notepad around with me though in case I have ideas whilst I'm out.


----------



## JamMau5 (Feb 3, 2014)

I carry a pad and pen for incoming inspiration that I can't expound upon immediately. However, I do a lot of my writing on the computer. Inspiration is inspiration, goes the same for creativity. Regardless of what medium you're using it should not change either way. Or at least for me it doesn't.


----------



## MrsC (Feb 3, 2014)

I utilise both. I love scribbling down ideas on scraps of paper but i have been using a basic writer app on my phone to write scenes when the mood takes me. I'm using storybook to organise my thoughts a little more concisely and writing my draft on word. 

Lianne


----------



## ppsage (Feb 3, 2014)

I do first drafts by whatever means necessary. I like to do writing-in and unpacking, by hand on typescripts. I think the palimpsest effect, with many versions and notations, makes a more fertile inspiration for the second draft, which is typed from these notes. I hate searching multiple digital versions in separate files, even in simultaneous windows. Much editing occurs, transcribing manuscript with the keyboard.


----------

